# Peeing on sofa EVERYDAY



## Catherine&Archie (Sep 14, 2013)

Archie was neutered a few months ago now and has stopped pooing everywhere... mostly, which is great we can give him more freedom - he's normally happy to have the run of the house and we let him stay out when we're not home and would love to let him do his thing overnight too, worked once, but not the second time. He's peed on the sofa now everyday for nearly 2 weeks. We show him the pee tell him No and he's been a bad boy and shut him in his cage, usually until the next day. Then we start again a new day, hoping he'll behave, but it's not lasting long at the moment until he pees on the sofa again. He knows full well what he's doing and what's going to happen so I just don't understand why he keeps doing it????? 
We do let him jump up on our laps on the sofa but he's not allowed to sit on it by himself. Everytime he pees we clean it straight away.
Any advice appreciated! What is it with the sofa?
Just want him to be a free bunny again! He is the sweetest, friendliest bunny!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Sep 14, 2013)

It's really common for rabbits to pee on sofa's because they smell a lot like us humans and triggers their marking instincts. I doubt he really understands "what he is doing and what will happen". You're projecting a level of cognitive reasoning on him that rabbits don't possess. Marking is notoriously hard to curb and really your best bet at preventing him from doing it is to block off the couch when you don't want him up there.


----------



## Catherine&Archie (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, any suggestions as to how to block off sofa? That's the room his cage is in. Is it just about making it not smell so human? What if we covered it in his blanket? Also seen some flower drops at health food store for dominence in pets, is that what this is? Or just normal bunny behaviour?


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 14, 2013)

It sound like you're treating him like a dog. First thing's first - rabbits are not dogs! Punishing him won't help - you just need to understand why he's doing it and fix the problem.

Have you thoroughly cleaned the area so that all of the urine scent is gone? Keep in mind that rabbits can still smell it, even if humans can't. He could be smelling his own scent and marking on that.


----------



## Deliciosa (Sep 14, 2013)

When my girl was younger she would wait for me to turn my back before hopping onto the bed (it wasn't even low to the ground!) and having a pee. It was her absolute favorite place to do her business, probably because it smelled so much like me - maybe she wanted a big bed to herself. Now she's 6 1/2 years and never tries to do that anymore. 
Probably some of the reason for the behavior is that your Archie is young, recently neutered and still very feisty. Try blocking off his access to the couch with barricades - foam puzzle play mats are great providing your bun doesn't try to eat foam. You can try pillows, too. If all else fails maybe put some old towels on the sofa, so that way if he has to wee there at least he doesn't completely ruin the sofa.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 14, 2013)

I would also add that sometimes they just pee. Smelling like a person isn't always the reason because Sophie has peed in the cats bed and also on brand new sofa. Someone said they like peeing on soft, cushy things. Probably doesn't help my situation any the fact that her litter pan is filled with CareFresh which just happens to be soft and cushy lol.


----------



## Catherine&Archie (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies - I don't think I am treating him like a dog, I'm only following advice I've found online and in books about rabbit behaviour. It worked for his litter training and he doesn't poo or pee anywhere else in the house now, not even our soft cushy rug that used to be irresistable, only the sofa. I suppose we don't have it so bad then! Will try turning the cushions up when we leave the room. I guess what I'll take from all your replies is that it is normal bunny behaviour and he just can't help himself. I'm the one needs to make the changes. Can't wait to spend more time with him now, he's the most loving bunny!
Thanks again everyone for taking the time to write. 
All the best.
Cx


----------



## degrassi (Sep 15, 2013)

When he's out just cover the couch with layers of towels. So in case he does pee its not a big deal, just wash the towel.


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to be free-ranging my guy pretty soon here, once I get done re-organizing my apartment. The first time I tried, Mordin was not neutered and peed on my couch twice. Now he is neutered so I'm hoping it will go better, but just in case I'm going to buy plastic shower curtain liners to cover my sofa and chair with, that way I just have to wipe off the pee with some vinegar water, no laundry required! I'm hopeful that eventually he will not pee on it and I won't have to use them anymore.


----------



## BunnyL0ve (Sep 17, 2013)

what if you put an xpen around the couch with a fastened sheet at the top so he cant get to it?

me no likes the pee pee on the couch, OR you could just buy a leather couch and wipe it right off lol

good luck!


----------

